# Bobcat S220 Injector Pump Problem



## stevesmowing (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a 2009 Bobcat S220 with 800 hrs that had one of the weights on the governor inside the fuel injector pump come off and pretty much total out the inside of the injector pump. Looking for anyone who can point me in the direction of a reliable and quick source of getting one of these rebuilt. This is above what the dealer can do. Bobcat part number is 7009356. Price from dealer for new assembly is $4,500. I really would like to just get a rebuild or remanufactured pump. If not it may just be worth getting an entire reman engine as it would be cheaper than just the part from the dealer. Any help would be great.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

http://oregonfuelinjection.com/index.php?pid=65


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

What motor is in it? Kubota? Model number?


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

TKLAWN;1684826 said:


> http://oregonfuelinjection.com/index.php?pid=65


I heard theyve gone downhill lately, but I havent dealt with them.


----------

